# Photochromatische Brille



## KingCAZAL (25. Juni 2008)

hallöchen,

ich habe mir jetzt in den Kopf gesetzt mir eine photochromatische Brille zuzulegen, da meine andere Brille langsam den Geist aufgibt. Ich hatte jetzt von Alpina die Guard 40 mit Varioflex Gläsern bestellt, aber die geht postwendend zurück. Funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Was für gute Brillen (bis 100,-) taugen was, die wirklich zuverlässig richtig abdunkeln?

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## norman68 (25. Juni 2008)

Wenn du die mit "schwarzen" Brillen vergleichen tust wirst alle wieder zurück schicken. Denn von diesen Brillen wird keine so dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Juni 2008)

also eine universalbrille wird es wohl in der tat nicht geben, aber wenn ich mir die specialized brille und die alpina anschaue liegen schon welten dazwischen. ich will zumindest sehen wie sich die brille verdunkelt, aber bei alpina konnte man null was sehen!


----------



## norman68 (25. Juni 2008)

Also ich fahre vier Brillen von Alpina. Immer mit Varioflex und kann mich nicht beschweren über das "dunkel werden". Mir reicht das was diese Brille macht bei weiten aus. Man sollte ja nicht direkt damit in die Sonne schauen. Denn dafür langt nicht mal ein DIN13 Schweißglas. Bin erst am Sonntag wieder so richtig schön überzeugt worden das die Brille echt klasse ist. Waren da in der Fränkischen am Biken und die anderen der Truppe hatten normale Brillen auf. Die mußten immer wieder mal stehen bleiben weil sie mit ihren schwarzen Glässern nichts mehr gesen hatten wo die Wurzeln liegen. 
Den Test den du da gemacht hast kannst auch vergessen da wirst du nie einen unterschied sehen denn so dunkel wird die nicht.


----------



## schwabenblitz (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hab ne spezaliced helix. Hab mir die gekauft weil in die optional ein clip fÃ¼r optische GlÃ¤ser passt. Das Ding ist als Rennradbrille konzipiert und dukelt deshalb mehr ab als die mountainbike- Brillen, die spezaliced im Programm hat. Die Brille ist klasse. Verdunklung voll ausreichend und auch noch in dunlen Waldpassagen tragbar. Taugt also voll fÃ¼r road und GelÃ¤nde. Die Brille hat dazu auch einen Ã¼beragenden Tragekomfort und ist super verarbeitet. Und im Netz hab ich sie ab und an auch schon um die 100 â¬ gesehen.


----------



## schaumamal (25. Juni 2008)

Hi. ich kann Dir nur die Julbo Addict mit den Zebra-Gläsern empfehlen.


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. Juni 2008)

also die HELIX schaut ja fresh aus!! die julbo ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, aber ich mag keine brillen mit einem rand unten. wo gibt es denn die HELIX für einen hunni?

lg
KingCAZAL

edit: habe gerade gesehen, dass es die für ninetynine bei brügelmann gibt inkl. versandkosten. welche version hast du? road oder mtb? wie groß ist der unterschied?


----------



## Emil_Strauss (26. Juni 2008)

Die Spezialized MTB Brillen dunkeln von Kat 1 auf Kat 2 ab.
Die Roadbrillen von Kat 2 auf 3.
D.h. die Roadbrillen sind eh schon dunkler. 
Habe ne Halftime, fürs MTB absolut ausreichend, da ich eh fast nur im Wald fahre.
Grüße


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. Juni 2008)

die helix gefällt mir schon ganz gut. gibt es die denn auch als MTB version?


----------



## yellow_ö (26. Juni 2008)

mir isses ja ein Rätsel, was die Leute gerade an den Speci Brillen so fasziniert. 
"hell" sind die viel zu dunkel, und
"dunkel" hat sich auch nicht viel getan.
Dazu noch die Farbe der Gläser - muss man sich ja vorkommen wie bei nem LSD-Flashback.

Wirklich gute phototrope (wenn die Funktion "Sonnenbrille" gefragt ist), ist NUR das schwarze Glas von Oakley. 
original beiinahe komplett durchsichtigt und dunkelt brutal flott auf heftige Schwärze ab.

... beinahe so schnell wie eine echte optische Brille (die wird nicht so dunkel, ich hab so eine). 
Nur so schnell hell wird keine der Sonnenbrillen! 
N wieder völlig helles Glas ist ja schließlich im Wald / bei Dämmerung / in der Nacht beim Radfahren durchaus von Interesse (und die Zeiträume liegen hier bei ein paar Minuten für das optische, eine bis ein paar Stunden bei Sonnbrillenglas)
((aufhellen hab ich bei der Oakley nicht gewartet, möglicherweise geht das bei dem Glas schneller als ne Stunde - für völlig durchsichtig)


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. Juni 2008)

ist alles irgendwie blöd das ganze. ich würde die auch am liebsten mal ausprobieren. jeder sagt, dass es funktioniert, aber wenn man sich die glöäser anschaut passiert trotzdem nichts. ich erwarte ja auch keine wunder wie dein beschriebenes oakley glas, was zwar klasse wär, aber abstriche gibt es vermutlich immer geben. ich schau mir mal die specis an. ich weiss wo es eine halftime gibt, aber die hat vermutlich die mtb gläser und die helix bei brügelmann nur die road. kagge.

wenn ich da nicht bald zu einer lösung komme kauf ich was völlig anderes und wechsel wieder die gläser. die racing red von rudy project waren bis jetzt immer das beste, aber gerade jetzt und bald auch im august und september kommt man leicht in die dämmerung und dann sind die racing red grenzwertig!

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (26. Juni 2008)

Da dies erst seit einem Jahr aktuell ist muss man eben auch warten können... Allerdings ist man mit 2 Gläsern auch nicht schlecht bedient. Ein Glas das fast immer optimal ist, ist das hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/118618/cat/62/date/1207585575

Zufällig verkaufe ich die  Ja Schleichwerbung ich weiß... aber das Glas fahre ich sehr gerne auf dem Trail, bei schlechtem Wetter oder Regen wechselt man bevor man eben losfährt...


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. Juni 2008)

das ist sehr aufmerksam von dir und auch ein sicherlich gutes angebot, aber habe die mal probiert und passte mir irgendwie nicht richtig. ich bestelle gleich mal bei brÃ¼gelmann fÃ¼r 99 â¬ die helix. wenn die nichts kann, kann ich die ja risikolos zurÃ¼ckschicken.

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## yellow_ö (26. Juni 2008)

naja, ausprobieren ist doch kein Porblem, oder? 
Innen Shop rein, Brille geben lassen, Finger quer über ein Glas halten und raus in die Sonne.
Nach 15-30 Sekunden ("abdunklen" tun sie ja schnell) Unterschied ansehen.
(der ist halt nicht so extrem, aber sichtbar. Eigentlich sind ja beides Sonnebrillen und unbrauchbar für schlechte Sicht).

Später mal spaßhalber in den Oakley Shop und dort die entsprechende Brille nehmen.
Oder einfach zu einem Optiker und die "Transition V" Testgläser ausprobieren - für den Vergleich


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. Juni 2008)

kenne keinen shop, der die brille vorrätig hat. daher bei brügelmann


----------



## messias (27. Juni 2008)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> Wirklich gute phototrope (wenn die Funktion "Sonnenbrille" gefragt ist), ist NUR das schwarze Glas von Oakley.
> original beiinahe komplett durchsichtigt und dunkelt brutal flott auf heftige Schwärze ab.



Hallo yellow_ö,

weißt die die genaue Bezeichnung von diesem Oakley Glas?
Ich finde auf deren Webseite nur die Light Grey Transition Gläser, die am ehesten auf deine Beschreibung passen. Oakley selber gibt die mit einer Durchlässigkeit von 38% - 9% an. 9% sind schon satt dunkel, aber 38% ja nicht wirklich hell.
Specialized gibt die Gläser der Half Time mit 78% - 22% an. 22% sind im hellen Sonnenlicht sicherlich zu hell, aber mich wundert, dass du anders als die Oakley im Dunklen zu dunkel findest. Sind da die Herstellerangaben einfach Mist?

[EDIT]
Ich hab mir jetzt mal die BBB Winner PH (85-17%), die Specialized Half Time (78-22%) und die Rudy Project Rydon Photochromic Clear (78-17%) zum Vergleich bestellt.
Werde berichten.


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Juni 2008)

messias schrieb:


> ....und die Rudy Project Rydon Photochromic Clear (78-17%) zum Vergleich bestellt.
> Werde berichten.



die habe ich auch ins auge gefasst. aber mit dem photochromatic red. helix ist bei brügelmann erst mal nicht lieferbar. ich brauche selten eine wirklich dunkle radbrille. wenn die sonne megahell ist wechsle ich vorher dunkle gläser rein und gut ist.

berichte mal über die 3 brillen!!!

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Juni 2008)

die BBB winner sieht irgendwie doof aus. aber die BBB attack ph ist auch eine alternative. da habe ich bilder von den hell-dunkel gläsern gesehen und wenn das wirklich so ist, ist es genau das was ich suche!!


----------



## messias (27. Juni 2008)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> die BBB winner sieht irgend doof aus. aber die BBB attack ph ist auch eine alternative. da habe ich bilder von den hell-dunkel gläsern gesehen und wenn das wirklich so ist, ist es genau das was ich suche!!



Hehe, das ging mir genau andersrum, mir gefällt die Attacker PH überhaupt nicht. Die Winner ist jetzt optisch auch nicht der Knüller, aber meine erste Prio ist, dass das Ding funktionieren muss.
Schaun mer mal...


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Juni 2008)

hab halt kein bock auf die style-police


----------



## Leaflet (27. Juni 2008)

Hey, eine Alternative vllt:

Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit die Alpina Tri-Guard und bin voll zufrieden damit.
Die kommt mit drei Gläserpaaran (Durchsichtig, Orange und Schwarz/verspiegelt).

Die Kosten belaufen sich auch ungefähr 40 Euro.

Dazu gibt es unter http://bike-components.de/catalog/Bekleidung/Brillen/Guard+40+Ersatzgl%E4ser?osCsid=b87 diese Varioflex Gläser.
Ich meine das müsste in etwa das sein, was du an Gläsern suchst. 

Die passen für die Alpina Guard und Triguard...

Vllt eine gute Alternative für insgesamt knappe 60 Euro, wo du dann noch flexibel bleibst.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Juni 2008)

hab mal ein bild der BBB attacker gefunden wie der unterschied hell zu dunkel ist. wenn das keine verarsche ist, ist es das wonach ich suche!!


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Juni 2008)

Leaflet schrieb:


> Hey, eine Alternative vllt:
> 
> Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit die Alpina Tri-Guard und bin voll zufrieden damit.
> Die kommt mit drei Gläserpaaran (Durchsichtig, Orange und Schwarz/verspiegelt).
> ...


halo marc,

sei mir nicht böse, aber du musst mal zumindest meinen ersten post lesen. da steht doch drin, dass ich die alpina habe, die du mir empfiehlst mit den varioflex gläsern. gerade weil die schrott sind habe ich den post hier erstellt.

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## messias (27. Juni 2008)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> hab mal ein bild der BBB attacker gefunden wie der unterschied hell zu dunkel ist. wenn das keine verarsche ist, ist es das wonach ich suche!!



Paket von Rose ist heute raus, mit etwas Glück kann ich vielleicht morgen schon genau so ein Vergleichsbild machen


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Juni 2008)




----------



## MichaH2 (27. Juni 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen wie schnell die Gläser hell bzw dunkel werden? Ich frage mich immer ob das Sinn macht, ich fahre meist in realtiv lichten Tanne/Fichten Wäldern (Haard bei Haltern, wer es kennt) da kommt es öfter mal vor das man von hellen Stellen in dunkle Löcher fährt die so 50-100 m lang sind und dann wieder ins helle. Zur Zeit habe ich eine Brille die nur leicht eingefärbt ist, würde aber gerne was Dunkleres fahren, tu es aber nicht wegen eben diesen Stellen. Bei der Anfahrt wäre das aber von Nöten da ich erst mal so 12 km Strasse fahren muß, bei Sonne eine arge Blendungstortur. 2 Brillen dabeizuhaben finde ich blöd.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Juni 2008)

ich denke soooooo schnell gibt es kein glas was die lichtsurchlässigkeit ändert. das wäre traumhaft. war gerade beim optiker und der hat mir gesagt, dass die photochromatischen gläser auch sehr temperaturabhängig sind. im winter geht es wohl schnell und dunkler als im sommer. ich glaub so langsam komm ich von dieser idee der zaubergläser weg. 

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leaflet (28. Juni 2008)

KingCAZAL:

auuutsch, mein Fehler.. Das tut mir echt leid ^^ das kommt davon, wenn man in mehreren Fenstern gleichzeitig liest und schreibt und nebenbei Musik hört .. insofern: Forget this Post ever happened.. 

viel Erfolg noch 


Gruß
Marc


----------



## KingCAZAL (29. Juni 2008)

Leaflet schrieb:


> KingCAZAL:
> 
> auuutsch, mein Fehler.. Das tut mir echt leid ^^ das kommt davon, wenn man in mehreren Fenstern gleichzeitig liest und schreibt und nebenbei Musik hört .. insofern: Forget this Post ever happened..
> 
> ...



weil die sonne heute so schööööööön scheint vergebe ich dir mein sohn


----------



## Hawk (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo!
Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Brille...
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Shimano Equinox? Die hat auch photochromatische Gläser (18-82%) und zusätzlich noch Wechselgläser (9%, 81% und 91%).
Grüße!


----------



## KingCAZAL (13. Juli 2008)

die hatte ich damals auch ins auge gefasst. gefiel mir aber dann doch nicht.


----------



## Hawk (14. Juli 2008)

Gefiel Dir das Design nicht, oder ist die Brille aus anderen Gründen aus Deiner Wahl gefallen? Konnte mir die bisher leider noch nirgendwo live ansehen. :-(


----------



## KingCAZAL (14. Juli 2008)

eigentlich nur vom aussehen her. hatte die auch nirgendwo zum anfassen, aber bike components hat die glaube ich im angebot. kannst die ja mal bestellen und bei nichtgefallen zurücksenden. ich hatte mich dann in die freeon von rudy project verliebt und weil ich vorher eine rudy hatte und die qualität überzeugend war hatte ich wieder eine rudy. die shimano ist aber bestimmt nicht schlecht.


----------



## messias (15. Juli 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal die BBB Winner PH (85-17%), die Specialized Half Time (78-22%) und die Rudy Project Rydon Photochromic Clear (78-17%) zum Vergleich bestellt.
> Werde berichten.



Kleines Update hierzu:

Ich hatte die Brillen inzwischen alle mal da. Erst haben mich aber terminliche und dann Wetterprobleme davon angehalten alle Brillen ausfÃ¼hrlich zu testen.
Aber meine Erfahrungen soweit:

Die Rudy Project Rydon konnte ich ausfÃ¼hrlich testen. Ich habe sie drei Tage lang in den Alpen gefahren, sowohl bei grellem Sonnenschein oben aufm Berg als auch im Schatten und in der DÃ¤mmerung im Wald sowie im Regen. Einige haben ja schon das GefÃ¼hl beschrieben immer die richtige Brille aufzuhaben, dass kann ich nur genau so bestÃ¤tigen. Egal ob grelles Licht aufm Berg oder schummrige DÃ¤mmerung im Wald, die Sicht war immer top. Anders als manch andere habe ich jedoch die EinfÃ¤rbung der Brille auch mit bloÃem Auge ganz deutlich sehen kÃ¶nnen.
Komplett aufgehellt (78%) sieht sie aus wie Fensterglas mit einem ganz leichten Grauschleier. Im direkten Wechsel Brille <-> keine Brille ist der Unterschied gerade zu erahnen, hat man die Brille erstmal zehn Sekunden auf der Nase bemerkt man sie nicht mehr.
Bei maximaler AbtÃ¶nung (17%, was knapp 20 Sekunden dauerte bei mir) wird sie sehr dunkel grau, fast schwarz (siehe angehÃ¤ngtes Bild). 



Das ist dunkel genug auch fÃ¼hr sehr helle VerhÃ¤ltnisse in den Bergen - einzig im Schnee kÃ¶nnte man etwas noch dunkleres brauchen.
Die Aufhellung ist Ã¼brigens eine Sache von wenigen Minuten.
Die Brille allgemein ist leicht, sehr gut verarbeitet, die GlÃ¤ser wirken tatsÃ¤chlich unkaputtbar, sind extrem flexibel. Aus dem Kreis der drei Brillen ist sie zwar leider die teuerste, hat mir aber am besten gefallen, deswegen behalte ich sie auch.


Die BBB Winner PH habe ich nur kurz getestet. Die GlÃ¤ser sind im aufgehellten Zustand einen Tick gelblicher als die der Rudy Project. Durch den leichten Farbunterschied war es mir unmÃ¶glich einen objektiven Helligkeitsunterschied zwischen den beiden festzustellen. Wenn er besteht, so ist er auf jeden Fall belangenlos klein.
Bei Sonne reagiert die BBB quasi identisch wie die Rydon, dunkelt sehr stark ab, das Foto wurde hier ja auch schon gepostet. Auch im abgedunkelten Zustand konnte ich keinen merklichen Helligkeitsunterschied zwischen beiden feststellen. Der leichte Farbunterschied zwischen beiden ist immer noch da. Die Rudy wirkt einen Tick kÃ¼hler, der Himmel hat ein tiefes "postkartentaugliches" Blau, die BBB ist einen Tick wÃ¤rmer. Geschmackssache.
Von der Verarbeitung ist die BBB etwas liebloser, das Plastik wirkt billiger - aber sie ist ja schlieÃlich auch 50â¬ billiger.

Die Specialized hab ich nur im aufgehellten Zustand probiert, fÃ¼r alles andere hat mir die Sonne gefehlt. Nominell sollte sie genauso hell sein wie die Rydon, durch ihre starke GelbtÃ¶nung wirkt sie trotzdem etwas dunkler. Im Wald kÃ¶nnte das Gelb aber sicher wieder ein aufhellende Wirkung haben, aber es ist mir einfach zu heftig.
Abgedunkelt sollte sie etwas heller sein als die anderen beiden, hab ich aber wie gesagt nicht getestet.
EnttÃ¤uscht war ich vom Gestell - das Plastik wirkt sehr billig und sprÃ¶de, so als wÃ¼rde es leicht brechen. Das heiÃt nicht, dass es leicht bricht, fÃ¼hlt sich halt nur so an.

Tja, soweit meine Erfahrungen. Wenn fragen --> dann Fragen!
Die Rydon und die Specialized hab ich noch da, die BBB ist schon wieder weg.


----------



## KingCAZAL (15. Juli 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Enttäuscht war ich vom Gestell - das Plastik wirkt sehr billig und spröde, so als würde es leicht brechen. Das heißt nicht, dass es leicht bricht, fühlt sich halt nur so an.



den eindruck hatte ich auch und deshalb habe ich die auch gar nicht mehr in die engere wahl gezogen. bin froh, dass du die rudy project als gut befunden hast. somit werde ich mir die tage mein photochromatisches glas für die freeon bestellen 

danke fürs update!!


----------



## messias (15. Juli 2008)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> den eindruck hatte ich auch und deshalb habe ich die auch gar nicht mehr in die engere wahl gezogen. bin froh, dass du die rudy project als gut befunden hast. somit werde ich mir die tage mein photochromatisches glas für die freeon bestellen
> 
> danke fürs update!!



Nun, dann hoff ich mal für dich, dass die Webseite von Rudy Project nicht aufm Stand ist, denn laut der gibts das Photochromic Clear gar nicht für die Freeon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (15. Juli 2008)

Hier

und dann auf das linke glas klicken. das müsste doch eins sein oder nicht


----------



## messias (15. Juli 2008)

Sorry, leider nicht. Das ist kein photochromisches Glas, sondern das das hat eine graduelle Tönung. Im oberen Teil des Glases ist sie dunkler (40%) und wird nach unten dann zunehmend heller (92%). Das ist nicht das, was du suchst...
Das Glas was meine Brille hat siehst du hier (in der unteren Reihe, das fünfte von Links, das schwarz/weiß geteilte).


----------



## KingCAZAL (15. Juli 2008)

mist. tatsächlich. naja........... wieder geld gespart und eigentlich brauche ich das fürs mtb auch nicht. racing red kannst in fast allen lebenslagen verwenden ausser bei völliger dunkelheit. aber danke!


----------



## C_A_N_Y_O_N (15. Juli 2008)

Fragt sich nur ob Specialized Helix oder Shimano Equinox?
Die Helix schaut besser aus, kostet aber 30â¬ mehr. 
Ist die Verarbeitung von der Helix besser? Kann mich nicht entscheiden^^
Sind die vielen GlÃ¤ser der Equinox vorteilhaft?
mmmmmmmhhh help...


----------



## steve81 (15. Juli 2008)

@kingkazal:
hab mir jetzt auch die freeon bestellt, wie zufrieden bist du mit dem teil?
beschlagen die gläser schnell, wie winddicht ist sie?
hab sie mit dem transparenten glas u. einer smoke black wechselscheibe bestellt.


----------



## KingCAZAL (15. Juli 2008)

C_A_N_Y_O_N schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur ob Specialized Helix oder Shimano Equinox?
> Die Helix schaut besser aus, kostet aber 30 mehr.
> Ist die Verarbeitung von der Helix besser? Kann mich nicht entscheiden^^
> Sind die vielen Gläser der Equinox vorteilhaft?
> mmmmmmmhhh help...



also ich fand, dass die helix optisch sehr gut aussah, aber als ich die in der hand hatte fand ich die verarbeitung sehr billig so dass ich nicht bereit war dafür über 100,-  auszugeben. teilweise kunststoffgrate und so......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (15. Juli 2008)

steve81 schrieb:


> @kingkazal:
> hab mir jetzt auch die freeon bestellt, wie zufrieden bist du mit dem teil?
> beschlagen die gläser schnell, wie winddicht ist sie?
> hab sie mit dem transparenten glas u. einer smoke black wechselscheibe bestellt.



super zufrieden! genau wie meine andere rudy project (kerosene). die verarbeitung ist sehr hochwertig und man kann jedes einzelne teil, falls doch mal was kaputt gehen sollte, nachbestellen. ist natürlich auch von der kopfform abhängig, aber bei mir sitzt die wie eine "1".


----------



## C_A_N_Y_O_N (16. Juli 2008)

Unlogisch:
keine specialized chicane?:
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqSection.jsp?sid=EquipOptics

---> Hat Specialized die Chicane aus dem Sortiment für 2008 genommen?
       Verkaufen andere Händler nur die 2007 Edition?

Was würdet ihr aktuell bevorzugen Halftime oder Chicane? (kosten ja gleichviel)


----------



## forest warrior (30. Juli 2008)

hat die oakley radar das selbe nasenstueck/untereinander tauschbar wie die mframe?

thanx, ride on


----------



## Muehi (2. August 2008)

Moin,

hab mir jetzt ebenfalls nach den positiven Meinungen eine Rydon Photochromatic Clear geholt. 

Fahrtest bezüglich Winddichtigkeit steht zwar noch aus, aber ansonsten wirkt die Brille recht hochwertig. 
Die selbstständige Tönung funktioniert sehr gut, dunkelt sehr schnell ab, das komplette Aufhellen dauert etwas länger. Komplett abgedunkelt ist sie sogar dunkler als meine normale Sonnenbrille. 

Bin jetzt erstmal damit beschäftigt, die Brille auf meinen Kopf anzupassen, sollte aber dank der einstellbaren Bügel und Nasenauflagen kein Problem sein. Im Auslieferungszustand sitzt die Brille noch nicht 100%ig auf meinem schiefen Gesicht. 

Und wenn sich mein Fuß wieder normal bewegen läßt, werd ich auch den ersten Fahrtest machen. Hab mir am Donnerstag etwas den linken Unterschenkel gezerrt, ist nicht sonderlich förderlich beim Radfahren - außerdem ist das Wetter hier etwas durchzogen und unsicher.


----------



## mali5 (4. August 2008)

Photochromatisch für Nightride und bei Sonne im Schnee 

Seit Anfang des Jahres fahre ich eine Rudy Project Guardyan, wegen Fehlsichtigkeit mit optisch korrigierten photochromatischen Gläsern von R+H. 

Ich nutze die Brille zum Biken bei jedem Wetter, inkl. Nightride, und habe sie Ostern auch zum Snowboarden bei bestem Sonnenschein im Schnee verwendet. Bezüglich abdunkeln bleiben da keine Wünsche offen.

Der preisliche Wunsch von max. 100 Euro kann aber vermutlich nicht ganz erfüllt werden.


----------



## Iceman76 (20. August 2008)

Hi !

Habe mich nun auch entschlossen so ein Wunderwerk der Technik zu kaufen 
Kann mich leider nur nicht zwischen der BBB Winner PH und der Rudy Project Rydon entscheiden. Ist die Rudy den Aufpreis wirklich wert?
Und falls ja, welches Glas sollte man nehmen von den drei?

Bin absoluter Newbie auf dem Gebiet und das ist meine erste Radbrille deshalb die vielen Fragen.

Grüsse
Iceman76


----------



## jazznova (21. August 2008)

Hmmm,hat den schonmal einer die neue Shimano getestet??


----------



## PeteXC (16. September 2008)

Moin!

Fahre seit 3 Monaten die Spec Berm und bin absolut zufrieden. Auch im Wald bei schnellen hell/dunkel wechsel kein Problem. beschlägt nicht. Winddicht. Versch. Farben. Ein Traum!
Und die gibt es bei vielen Spec. Händlern, zumindest im Ruhrgebiet, reduziert...


----------



## Stromberg (19. September 2008)

forest warrior schrieb:


> hat die oakley radar das selbe nasenstueck/untereinander tauschbar wie die mframe?
> 
> thanx, ride on


Zwar etwas spät aber...
Bei der Radar hängt das Nasenstück am Rahmen und hält das Glas zusätzlich. Wechselgläser werden ohne Nasenstück geliefert.

Ich konnte nicht an mich halten und hab mir gestern die Radar mit photochromatischen Scheiben gekauft: http://oakley.com/pd/5714/20634

Wenn das gute Stück in ner Woche hoffentlich hier ist undich ein paar Runden gedreht habe, gibts einen Bericht. Stay tuned..


----------



## Stromberg (30. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem ich zuerst eine falsche Brille erhalten hatte und die photochromen Radars bei Oakley wohl nur in homöopathischen Dosen auf den Markt kommen, habe ich letzte Woche das neueste Radar Modell bekommen: http://mi.oakley.com/images/catalog/generated/800x650/a9/48d2c2ed6becf.jpg?1221772526

Am WE bin ich bei wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen damit gefahren und muss sagen, dass sie das Geld wert war. Für die Oakley-Kenner: Von Persimmon bis etwa Gold Iridium wird der gesamte Bereich abgedeckt. Sehr gute Kontraste, gerade wenn es sehr hell ist. Die anderen Brillen liegen jetzt im Schrank und kommen nur noch bei Extrembedingungen zum Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (11. Januar 2009)

Hatte die Brille jetzt ne Woche im Langlauf-Urlaub dabei. Insgesamt war die Anpassung an die helligkeit sehr angenehm. Weniger gut ist, dass das Glas wohl auch auf extreme Temperaturen reagiert. Gegen Abend bei unter -10°C blieb das Glas dunkel, obwohl die Sonne weg war. Bei knapp unter Null gabs jedoch keine Probleme. Für Radler also wohl nicht dramatisch, nur falls jemand sie zum Skifahren einsetzen will...


----------



## KingCAZAL (12. Januar 2009)

ist eine schutzfunktion. die brille will einem signalisieren, dass es zu kalt ist und man die nächste hütte zum grog saufen aufsuchen soll


----------



## [Vale-46] (2. Mai 2009)

> habe ich letzte Woche das neueste Radar Modell bekommen: http://mi.oakley.com/images/catalog/...jpg?1221772526


  Habe ich auch. Kann mich deinem urteil nur anschließen. Super Brille.


----------



## rodrigo78 (20. August 2009)

Rudy Project Rydon ist super und für den Geldbeutel ein bisschen schonender als ne Oakley. V.a. gibts die auch mit komplett farblosen Gläsern, was im Wald auf Trails ein absolutes Muss ist.


----------



## Cityracer (23. August 2009)

Hi, da ich auch die Anschaffung solcher Gläser plane, kann wer sagen, was passiert, wenn man aus dem hellen (Sonne) in ein schattiges Waldstück fährt?

Wielange brauchen in etwa die photchromatischen Gläser, um dann aufzuhellen?

Funktioniert das befriedigend oder ist man da mit normalen, hellen Gläsern besser bedient?

Danke, wenn einer was zu berichten hat


----------



## schleier1 (23. August 2009)

Hallo, habe die Rudy Project Rydon ImpactX Clear und muß sagen Top Brille ,auch im Dunkeln, den Übergang von hell zu dunkel Tönung bekommt man gar nicht mit, ist nicht wahrnehmbar , außer vor dem Spiegel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Und den Übergang von Sonnig in den Wald ist auch OK da die Brille nicht so arg dunkel Tönt, habe die noch nie abnehmen müssen wie meine normale Sonnenbrille.


----------



## trhaflhow (4. Dezember 2009)

da ich einen sehr kleinen kopf habe ist mir die Rudy Project Rydon  zu gross. die photochromic clear gläser überzeugen mich jedoch. kennt jemand ein rp modell mit photochromic clear gläser für kleinere köpfe

bin zwar keineswegs mehr jugendlich . aber sog. jugendbrillen passen oft.
danke schon mal


----------



## sasch12 (4. Dezember 2009)

hi trhaflhow...
evtl. wirst ja da fündig, die haben ne recht große Auswahl und sind relativ günstig.
die z.B.: "speziell für kleinere Gesichter konzipierten Form"
http://www.julbo-eyewear.com/de/Speed/Products/Trail_Running_VTT_9/Whoops_267.html
gruß sasch


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (5. Dezember 2009)

Oakley M-Frame. Laut Aussage vom gestrigen Tage soll es Transition Gläser auch (bald) für die M-Frame geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialized2003 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Trhaflhow,

von Rudy Project gibt es die SX Modelle für kleinere Gesichter, z.B. die Ekynox SX. 
Viele Grüße
Specialized


----------



## trhaflhow (8. Dezember 2009)

danke schon mal werde nochmal eine sx probieren obwohl ich mal vor jahren eine ekynox probiert hatte und die zu gross war ( weiss aber nicht mehr obs ne normale oder sie sx war)
die rydon II scheint wohl auch etwas kleiner zu sein

es soll ne rudy sein , da ich unbedingt die ImpactX Photochromic Clear gläser möchte.

achja falls jemand gerade über nen händler mit einem günstigen angebot gestolpert ist. gerne her damit


----------



## tosa (8. Dezember 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ...achja falls jemand gerade über nen händler mit einem günstigen angebot gestolpert ist. gerne her damit



Schließ ich mich an...


----------



## yellow_ö (8. Dezember 2009)

ich genke gerade mal wieder über Transitions in eine Sonnenbrillenfassung nach:
259,-- die Gläser (ohne Fassung)
phuuuuu


----------



## Cawi (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer solchen Brille.
Kann mich aber auch nicht wirklich entscheiden:
Die Rydon mit Photochromic Clear
Oakley Radar mit den Persimmion
Oakley Flak Jacket auch mit den persimmion 

Die Brille soll zum Biken, Snowboarden, Bogenschießen und Wandern verwendet werden.
Kann mir wer helfen?
Preis ist erstmal nebensächlich.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (8. Dezember 2009)

Oakley.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tosa (8. Dezember 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Oakley.



Warum? Gibts Gründe Oakley den Ruby-Brillen vorzuziehen?

Gibt es für Oakley nen Tipp bzgl. Onlinekauf?

cu Tom


----------



## Cawi (8. Dezember 2009)

tosa schrieb:


> Warum? Gibts Gründe Oakley den Ruby-Brillen vorzuziehen?
> 
> Gibt es für Oakley nen Tipp bzgl. Onlinekauf?
> 
> cu Tom



würde mich auch interessieren.
Wo liegt der Vorteil gegenüber der Rudy?


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (8. Dezember 2009)

bike-discount.de,
und oakley deswegen, weil es die in Einzelteilen gibt, die Qualität super ist und die Passform top ist.

Die "Klarheit" der Gläser ist schon bemerkenswert. Hab bisher noch nie so ne gute Brille


----------



## cmg20 (8. Dezember 2009)

Cawi schrieb:


> wÃ¼rde mich auch interessieren.
> Wo liegt der Vorteil gegenÃ¼ber der Rudy?


 
Oakley deswegen, weil es - wie Zwergenwerfer schon geschrieben hat - von der QualitÃ¤t und Klarheit der GlÃ¤ser wirklich ein groÃer Unterschied ist, ob man eine Oakley oder irgendeine andere Brille auf der Nase hat. Das haben mir auch schon viele bestÃ¤tigt, die meine Oakley Radar mal kurz aufgesetzt haben ("Oh, da sieht man aber gut!").

Und was die phototropen GlÃ¤ser angeht: Mit den Oakley VR28-GlÃ¤sern ist man das Problem mit "zu hell / zu dunkel" und "normale GlÃ¤ser / phototrop" ein fÃ¼r alle mal los. Ich hab sie selbst und ich kann euch sagen: die sind weder im dichten Wald zu dunkel noch an lichten Stellen zu hell. Da kann der Wald (tagsÃ¼ber) noch so dunkel sein, ich seh jedes Steinchen. Und im Gegenzug wurde ich noch nie in irgendeiner Weise geblendet. AuÃerdem haben sie den netten Effekt, dass sie den Konstrast steigert und die Farben der Umgebung viel satter erscheinen lÃ¤sst, als sie wirklich sind. Find ich super (als Frau ist man einfach visuell eingestellt ). Bei diesen GlÃ¤sern handelt es sich NICHT um phototrope, sondern um ganz normale!

Der Nachteil ist, wenn es wirklich schon stark dÃ¤mmert (also im Winter ab halb 5), dann sind auch die VR28-GlÃ¤ser eindeutig zu dunkel. Und ein klares Ersatz-(Zweit)-Glas von Oakley kostet einfach mal â¬ 85,-. Da kaufen sich andere eine ganze Brille mit 3 WechselglÃ¤sern dazu, ich weiÃ. Aber wer halt einmal eine Oakley lÃ¤nger auf der Nase hatte, der gibt sie auch nicht mehr her und ist wohl auch bereit, diesen Preis zu bezahlen.


Achja: Nein, ich arbeite nicht bei Oakley und bekomme auch keine Provision. Ist nur meine persÃ¶nliche Meinung . 

So, genug geschwafelt. 

LG Carina


----------



## schleier1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Also ich kann mit meiner Rudy Project Rydon ImpactX Clear auch im dunkeln Fahren, die ist da fast ganz klar.




Gruß Thomas


----------



## skinny63 (9. Dezember 2009)

schleier1 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mit meiner Rudy Project Rydon ImpactX Clear auch im dunkeln Fahren, die ist da fast ganz klar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich so bestätigen.

@trhaflhow: Der Unterschied zwischen Rydon und Rydon II sind leider nicht unterschiedliche Gestellgrößen, sondern unterschiedliche "Glas-"größen. Bei einem der Modelle reichen die Gläser weiter um die Augen rum.


----------



## trhaflhow (10. Dezember 2009)

ok habe gerade ne rp ekynox sx bei sportbuck bestellt
da mir der schwarze rahmen der brille mit ImpactX Clear nicht gefällt
habe ich die graphite multicol red bestellt und das glas ImpactX photoc Clear als wechselglas. da beides gerade im sonderangebot war kams 4 euro teuerer als  die "orginalversion" mit nur einem paar gläser
wahrscheinlich vertickere ich dann die roten


----------



## Cawi (10. Dezember 2009)

Hat keiner was zum unterschied Oakley vs Rudy?


----------



## tosa (10. Dezember 2009)

Wo habt ihr Oakley oder Rudy gekauft?

cu Tom


----------



## schleier1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde sagen egal welche muss halt zur Gesichtsform passen" gut ausschauen ohne das man Besch.....  ausschaut.
Ich habe viele aufgehabt und war in einige Geschäfte , die RP hat´s mir angetan, halt alles Geschmack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wavefrontrocker (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
habe mir die Oakley Racejacket mit den genannten Gläsern zugelegt - fein und die unterschiedliche Tönung der Gläser ist sehr angenehm. Für verregnete oder stark bewölkte Tage habe ich aber immernoch klare Gläser - ist in dem Fall noch deutlich besser.

Früher hatte ich eine Evil Eye mit Wechselgläsern (klar, orange, braun) - es waren natürlich immer genau die falschen drin, nervig!

Ach und übrigens Oakley - deutlich stylischer als Rudy.

Grüße


----------



## Easy (2. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich habe mal den alten Fred rausgekramt.

Kennt jemand diese photochromatische Radbrille von Decathlon?

http://de.decathlon.com/fahrrad-sonnenbrillen-fahrrad-zubehor-lunettes-lunettes-de-soleil-aptonia-xudd-900-fotochrom-id_3179_5591692.html

40,- â¬ ist echt ein Wort. 

easy


----------



## Cawi (2. Juni 2010)

Ne, kenn ich nicht.
Allerdings würde ich sie nicht nehmen. Gute Gläser und materialien kosten nun mal viel, vor allem wenn sie phototrop sein sollen. Bei der Preisklasse würde ich eine normale nehmen.


----------



## DFG (2. Juni 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> Ne, kenn ich nicht.
> Allerdings würde ich sie nicht nehmen. Gute Gläser und materialien kosten nun mal viel, vor allem wenn sie phototrop sein sollen. Bei der Preisklasse würde ich eine normale nehmen.



Du kennst die Brille nicht, hast sie nicht in der Hand oder auf dem Kopf gehabt und rätst davon ab

Die Brille fällt aus der gleiche Fabrik in China, wo alle Brillen rausfallen oder direkt daneben. Decathlon ist ein Sportkaufhaus mit Eigenmarken aus Frankreich. Die Sachen werden in Südfrankreich entworfen und in Asien produziert, so wie fast alle anderen Sportartikel auch. Brillen mit Sehstärke übrigens auch.
Die Qualität der Brille ist ganz passabel, die Paßform entscheidet. Allein ein Freund von mir hat das Model ohne Selbsttönung. Bei ihm beschlagen die Gläser schnell. Probier es aus. Wobei die Uvex Titan kostet mit Selbsttönung auch so um den Dreh.


----------



## Easy (2. Juni 2010)

DFG schrieb:


> Wobei die Uvex Titan kostet mit Selbsttönung auch so um den Dreh.



Ich habe gerade gegoogelt, konnte leider keine Uvex selbsttönend unter 80,-  finden


----------



## Paulpansen (2. Juni 2010)

Oakley Flak Jacket Xlj ! Beste Brille ich ich bis jetzt hatte, Gläser top, liegt klasse an, man merkt garnicht das man ne Brille auf hat.

http://www.o-look24.com/oakley-flak-jacket-xlj/13-719~1_230_233~4037.html


----------



## Cawi (2. Juni 2010)

DFG schrieb:


> Du kennst die Brille nicht, hast sie nicht in der Hand oder auf dem Kopf gehabt und rätst davon ab
> 
> Die Brille fällt aus der gleiche Fabrik in China, wo alle Brillen rausfallen oder direkt daneben. Decathlon ist ein Sportkaufhaus mit Eigenmarken aus Frankreich. Die Sachen werden in Südfrankreich entworfen und in Asien produziert, so wie fast alle anderen Sportartikel auch. Brillen mit Sehstärke übrigens auch.
> Die Qualität der Brille ist ganz passabel, die Paßform entscheidet. Allein ein Freund von mir hat das Model ohne Selbsttönung. Bei ihm beschlagen die Gläser schnell. Probier es aus. Wobei die Uvex Titan kostet mit Selbsttönung auch so um den Dreh.



Ich habe auch begründet wieso ich abraten würde.
Mir ist bewusst, dass Hersteller wie Oakley oder Adidas total überzogene Preise haben wie alle anderen Markenprodukte auch, doch es können bei einer Sonnenbrille für 40 nicht Fertigungstechniken und Materialien verwendet werden die diesen auch nur annähernd nahe kommen. Ein Glas von hoher Qualität das die Augen auch gut schützen kann muss ein bestimmtes material haben, geringe Fertigungstoleranzen und Unreinheiten und die Optische Güte/Vergütung muss so hoch/gering wie möglich sein. Wenn man die Eigenschaften dann noch mit einem bestimmten Material kombinieren muss um auf einen photochromatischen Effekt zu kommen bleibt nicht mehr viel Spielraum, dann sind erst die Gläser fertig. Zu einer guten Brille gehört aber auch ein leichtes Gestell das aber immer noch sehr stabil ist und gut an das eigene Gesicht angepasst werden kann.
Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung und auch daran was meinem Vater passiert ist, dass mit den Augen nicht zu spaßen ist. Eine Sonnenbrille soll Schutz bieten und dieser Schutz ist nicht gewährleistet wenn man hier auf Billigprodukte zurückgreift die dann aus vielleicht nicht einmal zweitklassigen Materialien und mit minderwertigen Fertigungstechniken gefertigt wurden.

Wie gesagt, ich kenne die Brille nicht aber ich kann Dir garantieren, dass Du zu so einem Preis kein Produkt erhalten wirst, das wirklich was taugt und einen anständigen Schutz Deiner Augen gewährleisten kann. Wenn Du Dich mal etwas umhörst wie leicht Augenschäden entstehen können und welche Probleme das machen kann dann denkst Du vielleicht nochmal drüber nach nicht entweder eine normale Sonnenbrille zu verwenden oder mehr auszugeben und dafür eine zu nehmen auf die man wirklich zählen kann.
Meine Empfehlung habe ich ausgesprochen, entscheiden musst Du Dich dann.


----------



## DFG (4. Juni 2010)

Es gibt Normen für den UV-Schutz einer Sonnebrille bzw. der Gläser. Die Brille erfüllt diese.
Ich weis nicht wie das Italien so läuft mit Brillen, aber der Optiker mit dem F, läst ausschließlich in Asien fertigen. Die Gläser habe nicht eine so hohe Qualtät wie die von Rodenstock, aber für den Normalsterblichen reicht es.
Und nimm es einfach hin, Decathlon ist ein Konzern. Der kauft genau wie Adidas die Brilen Zugweise.


----------



## habbadu (4. Juni 2010)

Paulpansen schrieb:


> Oakley Flak Jacket Xlj ! Beste Brille ich ich bis jetzt hatte, Gläser top, liegt klasse an, man merkt garnicht das man ne Brille auf hat.



Das sehe/empfinde ich genauso

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tosa (4. Juni 2010)

DFG schrieb:


> Es gibt Normen für den UV-Schutz einer Sonnebrille bzw. der Gläser. Die Brille erfüllt diese.
> Ich weis nicht wie das Italien so läuft mit Brillen, aber der Optiker mit dem F, läst ausschließlich in Asien fertigen. Die Gläser habe nicht eine so hohe Qualtät wie die von Rodenstock, aber für den Normalsterblichen reicht es.
> Und nimm es einfach hin, Decathlon ist ein Konzern. Der kauft genau wie Adidas die Brilen Zugweise.



Eine Norm für den UV-Schutz macht noch keine Brille. Kleb einfach Papier auf die Gläser und du hast die Norm erfüllt.

Cawi hat schon recht: Eine Produkt kann nur so gut sein, wie seine Herstellungskosten betragen (=Wirtschaftsgesetz) und bei 39 Euro und den propagierten Eigenschaften ist das sehr zu bezweifeln, wenn auch noch Gewinn dabei sein soll für mehrere Firmen (Hersteller, Transportunternehmen, Handel usw.).

cu Tom


----------



## aircondition (28. Februar 2011)

Moin, ich grabe den Thread mal wieder aus da ich aktuell auch auf der Suche nach einer Brille mit photochromatischen GlÃ¤sern bin.

Hatte schon Modelle von Uvex, Alpina und Rudy Project auf der Nase. Optisch gefallen mir die Rudy Project Brillen ganz klar am besten, jedoch gab es bei den vorhandenen Modellen das Problem dass keine so richtig passen wollte. Sie waren einfach ein paar mm zu eng fÃ¼r meinen DickschÃ¤del. Getestet habe ich die Modelle Exowind, Swifty und Noyz. Exowind hÃ¤tte beinahe gepasst, aber saÃ direkt an der SchlÃ¤fe doch etwas eng.

Die Uvex Active hat mich qualitativ nicht Ã¼berzeugt. Die Alpina twist four vl saÃ ganz ok, aber irgendwie konnte ich mich dafÃ¼r trotzdem nicht so recht begeistern.

Hat jemand nen Rat welche Modelle von RP oder auch anderen Herstellern in Frage kÃ¤men? Meine preisliche Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 140â¬ und keinen Cent mehr


----------



## palmilein (28. Februar 2011)

140 EUR ist jetzt nicht unbedingt viel für eine qualitativ hochwertige, phototrope Sportbrille. 

Mir fallen da spontan die UVEX gravity zero variomatic und die UVEX sphere variomatic

Spontan würd ich eher zur gravity zero tendieren, da sie luftiger gebaut ist und dadurch bessere Belüftungseigenschaften hat, als die Sphere. 
Durch die dünneren Bügel ist außerdem die Kombination mit dem Helm einfacher und bei der Sphere könnten die breiteren Bügel evtl beim Sitz mit Helm stören. 

Nachteile der beiden Brillen ist das phototrope Glas an sich, das tönt nämlich nur grau ab und ist eigtl für den Radsport daher nicht ganz so schön. Wobei das natürlich teilweise ne subjektive Wahrnehmung ist, sportpsychologisch aber eben nicht so toll ist.


----------



## aircondition (1. März 2011)

Da ich vornehmlich im Wald unterwegs bin muss das Glas auch nicht so stark tÃ¶nen wie eine normale dunkle Sonnenbrille. Wichtiger ist fÃ¼r mich, dass ich sie sowohl am Tag als auch in der spÃ¤ten AbenddÃ¤mmerung tragen kann ohne die GlÃ¤ser wechseln zu mÃ¼ssen (am besten mit klarem Glas).

Ich hatte vergessen zu erwÃ¤hnen, dass ich Probleme mit trÃ¤nenden Augen habe. Ohne Brille ist bei mir bei ca 30-35km/h schluss mit lustig. Aus diesem Grund wÃ¤re es gut zu wissen wie winddicht die einzelnen Modelle sind, bzw ob man sie ggf. in der Neigung verstellen kann.

Also Kriterien sind:
Preis 140â¬
Breites Modell wegen zu dickem Kopf 
Winddicht

Die oben genannten Uvex Modelle sehen schonmal vielversprechend aus, allerdings konnte ich bei der Sphere nichts zur Breite finden und die Gravity Zero kÃ¶nnte knapp passen, oder auch nicht 

Wenn jemand mit einem breiten Kopf seine Erfahrungen preisgeben wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤re ich ihm sehr verbunden.


----------



## Cawi (1. März 2011)

Oakley Radar Persimmon Black Iridium.

Ist breit genug für breite köpfe und so eng anliegend, dass kein luftzug eine chance hat. Schweißabdrücke von den Augenbrauen sind vergangenheit, rutschen und so zeug auch.
An der Bucht aus den Staaten mit etwas glück neu für 200 zu bekommen.
Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach nur ein Kompromiss.


----------



## Bastian 8 (1. März 2011)

Zum Thema Dunkelheit:

Ich habe eine Noyz mit den klaren photochromatischen Gläsern von Rudy Project und mit der ist es bei Dunkelheit sehr grenzwetig, da sie halt auch bei "ganz klarem" Glas eine leichte Tönung hat, die bei Dunkelheit (bzw. Dämmerung) zusatzlich Licht schluckt. 
Ich hatte das vor dem Kauf der Brille nicht bedacht, wobei ich nicht so oft unterwegs bin, wenn es richtig dunkel ist (dann halt mal ohne Brille und etwas langsamer um dem Wind (bin ebenfalls sehr empfindlich) zu entkommen).

Mit dem Wind habe ich nun garkeine Probleme mehr, jedoch habe ich einen sehr schmalen Kopf, so dass es bei mir genau umgedreht war und ich schließlich bei der Noyz gelandet bin. Gefühlt waren die Specialized Modelle sehr breit (und auch nicht so teuer wie Oakley oder Rudy Project).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aircondition (1. März 2011)

@Cawi: danke für den Tip, aber das ist leider eindeutig außerhalb meiner Möglichkeiten. 

@Bastian: So werde ich es dann auch machen. Die Rudy Project Brillen haben es mir angetan, aber bisher hab ich dort kein Modell entdeckt welches breit genug ist. Exowind war knapp, vielleicht kennt jemand ein breiteres Modell von denen.


----------



## pixel01 (1. März 2011)

Hallo an alle, hat schon jemand  Erfahrung mit dieser Brille gemacht?

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/bbb-sportbrille-optiview-ph/aid:485841

Gruß Ralf.


----------



## Bastian 8 (1. März 2011)

@ aircondition:

Hast du schonmal die Specialized Brillen getestet?
Konnte auf die schnelle keine auf der Website finden (vllt. 2011 keine mehr?), aber durch die bin ich auf die photochromatischen (bzw. adaptalite) Gläser gekommen. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren die auf meinem Kopf sehr breit und preislich nicht teurer als die von Rudy Project.
Für die Noyz haben dann am Ende für mich auch noch die unkaputtbaren Gläser und die guten Einstellmöglichkeiten (Nase und Bügel) gesprochen.


----------



## aircondition (1. März 2011)

Bisher hatte ich noch keine Gelegenheit dazu. Es erweist sich nach kurzerm google und ebay check auch als recht schwierig Infos bzw Angebote zu finden. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## palmilein (1. März 2011)

aircondition schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich Probleme mit tränenden Augen habe. Ohne Brille ist bei mir bei ca 30-35km/h schluss mit lustig. Aus diesem Grund wäre es gut zu wissen wie winddicht die einzelnen Modelle sind, bzw ob man sie ggf. in der Neigung verstellen kann.


Ist bei keinem UVEX Modell so ohne weiteres für den Laien möglich. Die Modell sind überwiegend aus Spritzguss gefertigt und haben an den Schanierrollen nur Kunststoff verarbeitet, den man nicht wirklich anpassen kann.



			
				aircondition schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich vornehmlich im Wald unterwegs bin muss das Glas auch nicht so stark tönen wie eine normale dunkle Sonnenbrille.


 Leider hast du da keinen direkten Einfluss drauf. Hier ist die Menge an UV Licht ausschlaggebend und an bei kühleren Temperaturen und viel Sonnenschein, werden die Gläser dunkler als bei sehr warmen Umständen und weniger Sonnenlicht




			
				aircondition schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand mit einem breiten Kopf seine Erfahrungen preisgeben würde, wäre ich ihm sehr verbunden.


Breit ist leider zu relativ vom Ausdruck her. Entscheidend ist auch nicht unbedingt die Glasbreite per se, sondern die Durchbiegung in Kombination mit der Scheibenbreite und der Basiskurve. Letztendlich solltest du aber selber die Modell aufprobieren, als hier blindlinks auf die Mathematik zu vertrauen 

Jedes phototrope Glas hat eine Eigendynamik beim Verfärbungshub. Heißt einfach ausgedrückt: erst nach einer gewissen Zeit mit Benutzung (Brille hat sich mehrmals eingefärbt, auch aufs Maximum) wird sich eine gewisse Grundtönung im Glas einstellen (im Regelfall bewegen wir uns hier bei 10-12%) und im späteren Verlauf wird diese auch leicht zunehmen.


----------



## Bastian 8 (1. März 2011)

Ich habe die Brillen auch alle vorher probiert, die Rudy dann auch außerhalb des Ladens um ein gefühl für die Tönung zu bekommen. Hast du keine Möglichkeit verschiedene Händler "abzuklappern"? (War damals beim örtlichen Händler in der etwas größern Stadt in der Nähe und auch bei meinem Vater in Berlin bei den üblichen Verdächtigen)

Gerade zufällig drüber gestolpert:

"*Specialized Brille El Toro Adaptalite wood* 
Ihr kantiger Moto-Stil past auf breitere Gesichter und hat genug Charakter für Innenstadt und Trail." 
Quelle: http://www.bike-sport.de/specialized-brille-el-toro-adaptalite-wood.156.html​


----------



## An der Alb (9. März 2011)

Ich fahre schon seit Jahren mit einer Adidas Evil Eye Pro L mit Korrektur-Clip. Von meinen Wechselgläsern ist jetzt leider von den dunkleren eines kaputt gegangen. Kostet bei Bestellung über den Optiker in Antifog-Ausführung 47 Euro. Gleichzeitig habe ich mal angefragt, ob es nicht auch photochrome Gläser für die Brille gibt. Anscheinend soll ab April von Rupp+Hubrach (r+h) ein Glas für die Brille kommen. Preis wird um 250 Euro liegen. Weiterhin soll es auch ein photochromes Glas mit entsprechender Sehstärke geben. Preis soll knapp unter 300 Euro liegen. Wäre zumindest billiger als ein neues Gestell plus Gläser zu kaufen. 

Ich habe bei r+h mal über die Website gestöbert und gesehen, dass die auch für andere Brillenhersteller solche Gläser anbieten (oder noch werden). Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen? 

Grundsätzlich stellt sich die Frage, ob ich nicht doch lieber etwas weniger Geld investiere und mir nochmals einen Satz Wechselscheiben hole.


----------



## palmilein (9. März 2011)

An der Alb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre schon seit Jahren mit einer Adidas Evil Eye Pro L mit Korrektur-Clip.
> ...
> Ich habe bei r+h mal über die Website gestöbert und gesehen, dass die auch für andere Brillenhersteller solche Gläser anbieten (oder noch werden). Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen?


Problem ist, dass die Mindestdurchmesser bei Transitions nur bei 75mm liegen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Auch ist es bei R+H nur mit einem 1,50er Brechungsindex machbar. Wenn, dann sind die Transitions-Gläser bei R+H nur mit der Evil Eye S verglasbar, da die L zu groß wäre von der Scheibe her. 
Kann ich aber morgen hier mal n Update zu schreiben.
Alternativ ist hier noch die Firma "Shamir" zu nennen, einer meiner Kunden ist am Montag erst ausm Urlaub mit Transitions-Gläser in einer Adidas Agilis zurück. Shamir war der einzige Glashersteller, der es fertigen konnte mit der Glaskurve und Durchmesser.




			
				An der Alb schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich stellt sich die Frage, ob ich nicht doch lieber etwas weniger Geld investiere und mir nochmals einen Satz Wechselscheiben hole.


Das Rahmenmaterial wird ja leider auch nicht jünger, die Gefahr von einem Bruch des Materials ist jetzt nicht ganz zu vernachlässigen, wobei natürlich die Gläser, sofern sie noch heil sind, auch dann bei einer neuen Fassung wiederverwendbar sind.


----------



## An der Alb (12. März 2011)

palmilein schrieb:


> Das Rahmenmaterial wird ja leider auch nicht jünger, die Gefahr von einem Bruch des Materials ist jetzt nicht ganz zu vernachlässigen,



Da hast du sicherlich Recht. Mir gefällt die S auch ganz gut. Aber da ich die Brille i.d.R. zum biken aufhabe, habe ich mich damals für die L entschieden. 

Bei Gläsern, ob photochrome oder nicht, mit Sehstärke hat man halt den Nachteil, dass sich bei Veränderung der Sehschwäche die Gläser irgendwann auch wieder getauscht werden müss. Das könnte auf Dauer schon ins Geld gehen. Evtl. bleibe ich doch bei der Adidas oder besorge mir nochmals bei Gelegenheit eine neue. Wechselgläser habe ich nur noch ein Paar.


----------



## Sentilo (12. März 2011)

Nur so am Rande:

Zeiss und Rodenstock bringen in diesem Frühjahr eine "neue Generation" selbsttönender Gläser auf den Markt. Sie tönen schneller als bisherige Gläser, z.B. Transitions, und UV-Schutz und Qualität sind wie gewohnt top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (12. März 2011)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande:
> 
> Zeiss und Rodenstock bringen in diesem Frühjahr eine "neue Generation" selbsttönender Gläser auf den Markt. Sie tönen schneller als bisherige Gläser, z.B. Transitions, und UV-Schutz und Qualität sind wie gewohnt top.



Werden die dann auch in die Adidas-Brillen passen?


----------



## palmilein (12. März 2011)

Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht, weil für Zeiss und Rodenstock die Sportverglasungen nicht so sehr interessant und vor allem profitabel sind. Sportliche Brillen mit Durchbiegungen und gecurved Gläsern gibt es zwar immer mehr und sind auch mit Zeiss & Rodenstock verglasbar, ABER eben nicht die Sportbrille wie von Rudy, Adidas, Oakley.

Da sind R+H und vor allem Shamir die besten Adressen. 

Im übrigen habe ich noch nichts davon gehört, dass Zeiss und/oder Rodenstock neue selbsttönende Generationen auf den Markt bringen. Höchstens, dass bereits bestehende Produkte in die Palette aufgenommen werden... aber ich erkundige mich da mal



			
				An der Alb schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Gläsern, ob photochrome oder nicht, mit Sehstärke hat man halt den Nachteil, dass sich bei Veränderung der Sehschwäche die Gläser irgendwann auch wieder getauscht werden müss. Das könnte auf Dauer schon ins Geld gehen. Evtl. bleibe ich doch bei der Adidas oder besorge mir nochmals bei Gelegenheit eine neue. Wechselgläser habe ich nur noch ein Paar.


Daher bleibt die Empfehlung gerade im Radsport: Korrektion über Kontaktlinsen. Sie hat da einfach wesentlich mehr Vorteile und ist weitaus kostengünstiger.


----------



## An der Alb (12. März 2011)

palmilein schrieb:


> Daher bleibt die Empfehlung gerade im Radsport: Korrektion über Kontaktlinsen. Sie hat da einfach wesentlich mehr Vorteile und ist weitaus kostengünstiger.



Vielleicht probiere ich es doch mal. Bisher habe ich mich an die "Fummelei" noch nicht "ran getraut". Ein Kumpel von mir war vor kurzem bei einem örtlichen Optiker, wurde wohl sehr gut beraten und war jetzt zum ersten mal in dieser Woche mit Kontaktlinsen beim Skifahren - und war total begeistert. 

Aber eine Sonnenbrille braucht man halt trotzdem. Und mich stört der Clip in der Evil Eye Pro L nicht.


----------



## palmilein (12. März 2011)

Probieren und nicht vorher verwerfen, wenn man es noch gar nicht kennt  Kontaktlinsen haben nämlich theoretisch die beste optische Abbildung als Korrektion. 
Außerdem ist der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier.. wenn du es einmal drin hast, dann ist es kein Problem mehr. 

Die Sonnenbrille bleibt so oder so, na klar. Der Vorteil beim Clip ist natürlich dann auch da: du kannst ihn rausnehmen und mit KL die Berge und Trails unsicher machen


----------



## Onkel Manuel (12. März 2011)

palmilein schrieb:


> Daher bleibt die Empfehlung gerade im Radsport: Korrektion über Kontaktlinsen. Sie hat da einfach wesentlich mehr Vorteile und ist weitaus kostengünstiger.



Jupp, kann ich bestätigen. Zumindest in den 4 Test-Wochen, wo ich die Linsen hatte. Da gewöhnt man sich schnell dran, auch das rein/rausfummeln. Ich bin aber Kontaktlinsenungeeignet, da meine Augen zuwenig Tränenflüssigkeit produzieren. Doof...


----------



## palmilein (13. März 2011)

Auch da ist immer mehr Verbesserungspotenzial abzusehen. Viele vertragen heute Linsen die vor nicht einmal 5 Jahren keine Linsen vertragen haben. 

Mit Gewalt soll man es natürlich nicht probieren, dafür sind unsere Augen zu kostbar um Langzeitschäden zu riskieren 

Aber eben auch bei den Gläsern werden die Fertigungstechniken besser und die Verträglichkeiten ebenfalls.


----------



## Bikeschreck (27. März 2011)

Ich trage eine Specialized Halftime in silberfarben:

http://www.specialized.com/li/de/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=41466&menuItemId=0&eid=0

Ich trage sie sogar morgens im Dunkeln(kalte Jahreszeit) oder auch bei greller Sonne. Ich kann nicht sagen,dass ich bei Dunkelheit Probleme hätte. Sie verfärben sich immer so,dass ich optimal sehe. Ich  sie.
Der einzige Nachteil ist im Winter das Beschlagen der Gläser durch die Ausatemluft,welche manchmal bei Unachtsamkeit meinerseits nach oben durch meine Gore-Sturmhaube dringt. Da hilft vermutlich nur noch eine Skibrille. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## al3x_ (16. Juni 2011)

Wo hast du die Specialized Half Time gekauft? Finde sie nirgends.

Ich hab die Uvex Gravity zero gekauft. Aber nach ein paar Mal fahren mit Helm sitzt sie irgendwie nicht wie sie soll, Riemen vom Helm drückt hinten an die Brillenbügel. Muss diese wohl zurückschicken, bei Amazon ja 30 Tage möglich 

Hab ihr keine Probleme mit Helm und Sonnenbrille?



> Im übrigen habe ich noch nichts davon gehört, dass Zeiss und/oder Rodenstock neue selbsttönende Generationen auf den Markt bringen. Höchstens, dass bereits bestehende Produkte in die Palette aufgenommen werden... aber ich erkundige mich da mal



http://www.photofusion.zeiss.com/C1256FBA003362DA/ContainerTitel/Photofusion/$File/index_DE_ger.html


----------



## Bikeschreck (19. Juni 2011)

al3x_ schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Specialized Half Time gekauft? Finde sie nirgends.
> 
> Hab ihr keine Probleme mit Helm und Sonnenbrille?
> 
> ...



*Gekauft habe ich sie im Bikestudio in Weingarten*. *Es könnte sein, dass die Brille jetzt durch ein neueres Modell ersetzt wurde. Einfach mal in Läden nachsehen, weche Specialized-Händler sind*. *Auf der Homepage von Specialized kann man sich auch gut über alles Zubehör informieren.

Bei mir drückt die Brille nur dann, wenn ich eine Mütze unter dem Helm trage!

Gruß Holger
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadagog (19. Juni 2011)

Habe gestern eine Rudy Project Noyz mit photochromatischen (roten) Gläsern bestellt. Kann dann ja mal berichten, wird allerdings meine erste sein.


----------



## dadagog (3. Juli 2011)

dadagog schrieb:


> Habe gestern eine Rudy Project Noyz mit photochromatischen (roten) Gläsern bestellt. Kann dann ja mal berichten, wird allerdings meine erste sein.



Also, hier kurz was zur Rudy Project Noyz. Aussehen sicherlich Geschmackssache, vor allem mit den roten Gläsern nichts, was man in der Stadt aufsetzen würde. Wer einen MTB-Helm trägt, kann sich mMn sowieso beruhigt auf die Funktion konzentrieren.

Beim ersten Aufsetzen zu Hause fielen die Nasenpads und die Bügel positiv auf, kann man schön in alle Richtungen einstellen, bis es sitzt.

Bei der Tour gestern war dann alles wie erhofft. Die relativ kleinen Gläser schützten die Augen (Kontaktlinsenträger) sehr gut gegen Fahrtwind. Ein "luftleerer Raum"-Gefühl hatte ich zwar nicht, es blieb aber auch bei schnelleren Abfahrten jederzeit angenehm. 
Belüftung: Im Stehen (schwitzend) beschlug die Brille in einem dünnen Streifen am oberen Rand außerhalb des Sichtfeldes. War auf dem Rad nach ein paar Sekunden weg, während des Fahrens blieb die Brille komplett klar.

Der Sitz ist einwandfrei, kein Rutschen oder spürbares Aufliegen. Gläser: Schöne Kontrastverstärkung, die Rot-Tönung fand ich nicht "spacig", eher dezent. Der photochromatische Effekt war auf jeden Fall da, es war nie zu hell oder zu dunkel - wie schnell die Anpassung objektiv abläuft, keine Ahnung.

Fazit: Wenn man vorher nur Billig-Brillen (beschlugen) oder normale Sonnenbrillen (Zug) beim Fahren getragen hat, ist es natürlich keine Überraschung, dass ein 130Euro-Modell alles besser kann.

Finde das Teil für mich super, weil sie für meine Bedürfnisse keinen Schwachpunkt hat und eine Brille für alle Wetterverhältnisse (fahre bisher nicht nachts) ist.


----------

